# Ententeich bauen



## SusesTeich (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte für meine 2 Laufenten im Frühjahr einen Teich oder eher ein Wasserbecken mit möglichst einfachem Filter bauen. Eine Bepflanzung im Wasser ist nicht möglich, weil die __ Enten alles auffressen, was sie im und am Wasser erreichen.

Ich habe eine Fläche von 4 x 4 m zur Verfügung. Darin muss die Umrandung, also die Fläche um den Teich schon mit drin sein, so dass das Becken kleiner werden muss. Der Platz für den Filter ist darin nicht enthalten. Das Ganze soll natürlich so günstig, wie möglich sein und lange halten.

Ich habe hier im Forum schon einiges gelesen. Ein gemauertes Becken, dass mit Folie ausgelegt wird, ist mir zu aufwendig. Einen reinen Folienteich möchte ich nicht machen, weil ich Angst habe, dass die Bäume ihre Wurzeln durch bohren. Es sind einige recht nah an der Stelle. Die einen kann ich nicht, die anderen will ich nicht abhauen. Also muss der Teich Wurzeln aushalten. GFK-Teiche sind nicht billig und haben meist für mich ungünstige Formen. Ich habe jetzt jemanden gefunden, der Behälter aus HD-PE baut, die mir gut erscheinen und erschwinglich sind.

Ich stelle mir vor ein rundes Becken mit 3 m Duchmesser und 60 cm Tiefe im Boden zu versenken. Da gehen etwa 4 m³ Wasser rein. Falls es noch was besseres, günstiges gibt, würde ich auch das nehmen. Drum herum sollen Steinplatten und Kies etwa 50 cm breit liegen, damit die Enten aus dem Teich nicht an Erde können. Trotzdem werden sie Erde ins Wasser eintragen und natürlich auch in den Teich hinein koten.

Den Filter will ich aus Regentonnen bauen. Gerne hätte ich einen bepflanzten Bodenfilter, weil ich die schön finde. Das ist aber kein Muss. Wie berechnet man das benötigte Volumen des Filtersystems, wieviele Tonnen sollte man nehmen und was tut man in die Tonnen rein, um eine möglichst große Filterwirkung zu erzielen? Ich möchte das Wasser mit einer Pumpe in die erste Tonne pumpen. Dann soll es per Schwerkraft in die anderen Tonnen und zurück in den Teich laufen. Einen Bodenauslauf möchte ich nicht machen. Was muss die Pumpe leisten? Das Wasser muss nicht klar sein, aber die Wasserqualität sollte so sein, dass die Enten das Wasser noch trinken können und es soll auch nicht wie Modderpampe aussehen oder anfangen zu stinken. Wenn es ginge, würde ich Wasserwechsel allenfalls 2 oder 3 mal im Jahr machen wollen.

Zum Vergleich: Eine Laufente wiegt etwa soviel wie ein 50 cm Koi und ist nicht den ganzen Tag im Wasser. Zur Sichheit soll das __ Filtersystem für max. 4 Enten tauglich sein. Mehr werden es nicht! 

LG, Susanne


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Susanne,
zuerst ein freundliches Hallo  von mir! Dein Plan gefällt mir, und passt auch sehr gut ins Forum. Selbst habe ich leider keine __ Enten, und keine Erfahrung mit solchen Teichen hinsichtlich Filterung.
Bei preiswert würde ich den Teich nach dem NG-Prinzip bauen. Folie verlegen (mit/ohne Vlies), und dann die Folie vermörteln. Damit die Mörtelschicht beieinander bleibt, ist im billigsten Fall eine Armierung (Kunststoffgitter aus Baumarkt), oder so eine NG-Verbundmatte nötig. Billig geht mit normalem Mörtel und nachfolgendem pH-Problem (Wasserwechsel, chemischer Angriff auf PVC-Folie), besser ist ein Trasszement-basierter Mörtel. Die sind etwas teurer (der 25 kg-Sack ab etwa 10€).
Der Boden- oder Pflanzenfilter wird dann der gärtnerisch schöne Teil . Wenn er gut läuft, sieht auch das Entenbecken ansprechend aus. Eine gute Durchströmung des Entenbeckens hilft (z. B. seitlicher Einlauf am Rand, und Ablauf am tiefsten Punkt), den Filter nicht zu groß werden zu lassen. 
20-30 m² Platz für einen Bodenfilter sind vermutlich nicht zu wenig, und laufen vielleicht ohne __ Schilf-Monokultur. Die zwei Enten haben schon einen etwas anderen Kreislauf als Kois, daher vermute ich, dass der Filter wenigstens doppelt so groß wie für einen vergleichbaren Koiteich sein sollte (auch wenn die Enten nur zeitweise baden). Ich würde bei der Größe für den Bodenfilter vielleicht sogar die sonst übliche Vorfilterung weglassen (das Wasser in einen "Graben" pumpen, der als Vorfilter und Einlauf zugleich dient). Das entspricht so etwa dem NG-Filtergraben. Dieser Graben ist im Bodenfilter angelegt. Am Ende des "Grabens" kann man per Überlaufschacht und Drainagerohre die unterirdische Durchströmung verbessern/steuern, und über einen Überlauf schickt man das Wasser zurück in den Ententeich.


----------



## samorai (26. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Susanne!
Ich möchte Dir mal meine Erfahrungen mit Laufenten-Teich schildern.
Betrieblich hatten wir mal zwei Laufenten und um den __ Enten was gutes zu tun haben wir einen Ententeich angelegt, weil man es den Tieren so"behaglich" wie möglich machen wollten. Keiner von uns wusste das die netten Enten den Teich als Toilette betrachten würden. Mit anderen Worten war es eine Kloake hoch 10 !!!!
Daher empfehle ich Dir einen direkt Anschluss an die Jauchegrube, Abwasserleitung oder Mist.
Mit einen Filter wirst Du nur schwer Resultate einfahren...... und dann stinkt nicht nur der Teich sondern im schlimmsten Fall Dein ganzer Garten.

Grüße von "Entenpaule" Ron!


----------



## SusesTeich (26. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Rolf,

Danke für das Willkommen!

Zu den vermörtelten Folienteichen habe ich schon was gelesen. Ich bin ehrlich beeindruck, was manche Leute für Teiche in Eigenarbeit erstellen. Mir ist so ein Teich zu arbeitsintensiv. Durch die vielen verschiedenen Materialien ist es im Vergleich zum HD-PE Becken auch nicht mehr günstig. Ich denke, das kostet mindestens gleich viel.

Leider habe ich nicht soviel Platz, dass ich einen 20 m² großen Bodenfilter machen könnte. Unser Garten ist so voll, da geht jetzt schon eigentlich nichts mehr rein, so dass ich immer was platt machen muss. Unter dem kritischen Blick des Gartenmitbesitzers. Das geht wohl vielen Leuten so.

Ich finde Platz für einige Tonnen als Filter. Eingraben kann ich sie nicht, weil sie näher an die Bäume müssen und alles voller dicker Wurzeln ist. Die Bäume wollen/müssen wir behalten. Für einen Bodenfilter bliebe an der vorgesehen Stelle eine Fläche von 1 m Breite und 3 m Länge. Wenn ich ihn weg ließe, könnte ich den Teich etwas größer machen, hätte aber auch keine Möglichkeit für Sumpfpflanzen. Die nächste Stelle, an der etwas mehr Platz ist 20 m weiter am Zaun zum anderen Nachbarn und auch dort ist alles voller Bäume.

Das ist alles nicht so einfach. Ich finde im Garten aber auch keine Stelle, an der ich mehr Platz machen könnte.

LG, Susanne


----------



## SusesTeich (26. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Ron,

ich weiß, dass die __ Enten den Teich als Klo benutzen werden. Ich weiß auch, dass ich trotz Filter das Wasser werde wechseln müssen. Es wäre aber sehr schön, wenn ich es nicht jede Woche machen müsste.

Eine Ableitung des Wassers in die alte Kleinkläranlage ist rechtlich nicht möglich. Wenn ich wüsste, dass mir der Schmodder nicht die ganze Versickerungsanlage zusetzte, würde ich es vielleicht doch tun. Mir graust es ganz erheblich, wenn ich mir vorstellen, dass wir die Versickerungsanlage aufgraben müssten. Die brauchen wir noch für das Regenwasser.

LG, Susanne


----------



## samorai (26. Jan. 2015)

Wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen das es nicht gerade leicht wird mit einem Filter am __ Enten- Teich. Entweder ist der Teich so groß das er den vielen Kot bedenkenlos aufnehmen kann oder Du brauchst ein kleines "Klärwerk". Es wird auf alle Fälle nicht leicht für Dich ein solches Unternehmen zu managen.
Daher bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung: absaugen, ableiten wie auch immer.

Viel Glück Ron!


----------



## laolamia (27. Jan. 2015)

hallo,

ich habe fier meine 2 laufenten einen moertelkuebel eingegraben und mache diesen alle paar tage sauber.
einen teich wirst du nicht gefiltert kriegen.....das wird stinkende bruehe 

gruss marco


----------



## Uwe.SH (27. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Susanne

Ich hatte immer eine alt Duschtasse 90x90 cm das langt zum Baden.
Der Wasserwechsel ist auch einfach, nur den Stöpsel ziehen.
Wichtig ist ein Streifen ( 10 cm Tief), aus groben Kies, um das Becken zu legen.
(Sonst wird das eine Schlammsuhle)

LG Uwe


----------



## laolamia (27. Jan. 2015)

und einmal haben die beiden es in den teich geschafft


----------



## Tanny (27. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Susanne, 
von mir auch willkommen nachträglich 

Also mit Filtern kenne ich mch gar nicht aus - ich habe keine.  

Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass man mit welchem Filter auch immer in der Lage sein kann, 
in einem wie von Dir beschriebenen Becken mit "totem Wasser" (also ohne Bepflanzung)
sauberes Wasser zu erhalten, insbesondere, wenn dann auch noch __ Enten drin plantschen. 

Und selbst wenn es funktioniert, würde das, vermute ich mal, mehr kosten, als ein regelmäßiger Wasseraustausch. 

Ich würde eher dazu tendieren, es doch mit Hilfe der Natur zu versuchen. 

Wenn Du mindestens die Hälfte der von Dir geplanten Teichfläche (evtl. auch etwas mehr)
entensicher wegzäunst (also quer durch den Teich einen Maschendraht mit einziehen) 
und die entenfreie Seite 
a) terassenförmig (unterschiedliche Tiefen) 
und b) dicht bepflanzt mit nährstoffzehrenden/filternden Pflanzen versiehst (vielleicht auch großzügig __ Schilf ans Ufer) 
und in auf der Entenseite auch noch ein großes Stück Totholz mit einarbeitest 
(da setzen sich Moose und Algen ab, die die Enten nicht zerstören werden, die aber auch "filtern", 
dann könnte sich da eventuell ein Gleichgewicht einstellen. 

Ich habe im Prinzip dasselbe mit meinen Tümpeln als Pferdetränke gemacht. 
Sehr viel größer bzw. sehr viel mehr Volumen werden meine Tümpel auch nicht haben
und besonders im Frühjahr habe ich da auch immer Wildentengäste - trotzdem ist die Wasserqualität
top und das Leben im Tümpel vielfältig. 

Alternative: Du schreibst von Regenwasser, was in Eure SIckergrube läuft. 
Vielleicht kannst Du auch das Regenwasser durch Dein Becken leiten und den "Überfluss", 
wo es wieder rasuläuft in den Garten zum Bewässern. 

Dann hast Du einen automatischen Wasseraustausch?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (28. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Susanne,
auch ein Willkommen von mir.
Hier hat jemand einen Pflanzenfilter aus Baukübel ausserhalb des Teiches aufgestellt. So etwas könnte man an der Rückseite aufstellen. Etwas verkleiden oder umpflanzen und die __ Enten können von einer Seite schon mal kein Dreck eintragen.
Den ersten Kübel ( als Vorfilter) würde ich so aufstellen, das er leicht zu reinigen ist. Bei den folgenden kannst du auch zur Sicherheit eine dicke Kiesschicht oben drauf legen,
falls deine Tiere doch neugierig werden.
 Die Idee von Kirstin find ich auch nicht schlecht. Obwohl ich eine andere Lösung zur Sicherung der Pflanzen suchen würde. Bei der Sache mit den Maschdrahtzaum bekomme ich Bedenken. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## laolamia (28. Jan. 2015)

sobald sie den teich dauerhaft nutzen koennen wird es eine kloake....da bin ich mir 98% sicher


----------



## SusesTeich (28. Jan. 2015)

Danke für die vielen Gedanken!

Ich möchte den __ Enten definitiv eine größe Bademöglichkeit bieten, als einen Mörtelkübel, Duschtasse, Badewanne etc. Sowas in der Art haben sie gleich bekommen. Beide kommen aus einer Haltung mit einem etwa 600 m² großen Teich. Sie sollen hier wenigsten etwas paddeln und mal untertauchen können.

Dass es nicht leicht wird so einen Teich sauber zu halten, ist mir klar. Ich will es aber wenigstens versuchen. Im Laufentenforum schreiben die Leute, dass sie etwa einmal in der Woche das Wasser wechseln müssen, wenn sie keine Filterung haben. Mir wäre schon sehr geholfen, wenn ich es nur alle 6 oder 8 Wochen machen müsste. Ich will einfach nicht so oft das Wasser wechseln müssen, weil ich auch andere Dinge zu tun habe und nicht den Druck und das schlechte Gewissen gebrauchen kann, wenn ich am Wochenende nicht dazu komme. Zudem weiß ich nicht, wo ich einmal in der Woche mit der großen Wassermenge hin soll. Im Sommer mag es gehen, im Winter wird alles noch matschiger, als es eh schon ist. Zudem baut mein Mann im Winter die Pumpe ab, weil er Angst hat, dass sie kaputt friert. Alles wäre dann kein günstiges Wasser da. Das hatte er schon mal.

Da Fischteiche sauber zu halten sind, muss es doch mit einem Ententeich auch irgendwie gehen. Was meint ihr denn, wieviel mehr Kot eine Ente, als ein gewichtsmäßig gleich großer Koi absetzt? Oder ist der Kot von Kois ganz anders beschaffen?

Wenn es nur mit Wasserdurchfluss geht, überlege ich, ob ich oft den Bodensatz abpumpe und die entsprechende Wassermenge wieder ergänze. Eine Entenhalterin schreib mir, dass das die Situation bei ihr schon verbessert hätte. Einen Filter, auch einen Pflanzenfilter, werde ich bauen. Der ganze Teich soll außen mindestens 50 cm breit von Kies umgeben sein. Daran schließ Rasen an. So sollten die Enten mit den Füssen kaum Dreck eintragen. Was sie im Schnabel mitbringen und den Kot kann ich natürlich nicht verhindern.

Wie das ganze wird, weiß ich immer noch nicht. Ich gewinne hier Ideen, an was man noch alles denken muss. Es wird wohl am besten sein, wenn ich die 2 Leute, die Laufententeiche mit Filter und eine Website haben, anschreibe und frage, wie sie es machen.

Weiter Ideen und Gedanken, auch negative, sind willkommen.

Viele Grüße, Susanne


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Susanne,
Was ist wenn du einen Teich baust der etwas über der Erde ist, so ca 30 - 50 cm.
Du kannst dadurch die Fläche und die Tiefe vergrößern, aber auch relativ leicht so einen Mörtelkübel- Filter nutzen.
Einfassen könnte man das ganze mit Rasenkantensteinen, wo nach innen Seicht abfallend auf - 5cm Unterwasser die Erde angefüllt wird welche du aushebst. Weiter nach innen dann steil abfallend. Außen einen Bereich mit groben Kies von ca 50cm und dann wieder Rasenkantensteine. Von da aus dann flach abfallend zum normalen Niveau mit Rasen bepflanzt.

Soviel zur Teichform, Die Filterung in den Mörtelkübeln, würde ich relativ einfach gestalten. Siebfilter und danach nur Schilffilter in weiteren Kübeln.
Wie lange das System stabil läuft  wenn die Filterung nicht ausreicht muß sie erweitert werden oder aber öfter  Wasser getauscht werden.

LG René


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Susanne!
Deine Hartnäckigkeit gefällt mir extrem gut!
Den Stoffwechsel von Ente und Fisch(Gewicht) kann man nicht vergleichen; glaube ich, aber spielt ja auch keine Rolle.

Das währen dann meine Empfehlungen: 
Teich rund und trichterförmig( 60 Grad Wände) gestalten, keine Falten kein Kies. Vermeide alles wo sich Dreck absetzen kann.
Gepumpte Version.
Zwei Pumpen, eine zum absaugen und eine die ca.20 cm unter Wasserkannte steht und den Teich eine Kreisrunde Strömung verpasst, über eine Zeitschaltuhr.
Schwerkraft- Version.
Nur eine Pumpe am ende der Filterkette, Einlass am Teich so gestalten das wieder eine Kreisrunde Strömung ensteht, der BA führt dann den Dreck ab.
Filteranordnung:
Bogensiebfilter Vorfilter; __ Hel-x Filter 300 l Tonne mit 50 l Hel-x; "ruhende Tonne 400 l (Absatztonne) und anschließend Pflanzenfilter.Eventuell wird es noch andere Vorschläge geben. Alle Filter werden von unten angeströmt und oben ausgeströmt auch wenn der Einlass oben ist, über einen Bogen und Rohr im Filter nach unten zu leiten.
Im Pflanzteich nimmst Du einen Blumentopf(dekorativer) der aus dem Wasser ragt und stellst ihn auf zwei drei Mauersteine,Löcher im Boden / unteren Bereich gebohrt, dann Feldsteine als Drainage und zur Fixierung um den Topf legen, somit ist die Anströmung von unten her gewährleistet.
Skimmer=   ......die drei Federn bewältigt auch ein Kescher.
Tja, so ungefähr könnte ich mir das Vorstellen!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Skimmer=   ......die drei Federn bewältigt auch ein Kescher.
> Tja, so ungefähr könnte ich mir das Vorstellen!
> 
> Gruß Ron!



Da sie laut Beschreibung ziemlich viel Baumbestand hat und Entendreck von normalen __ Enten bei mir immer eine weile oben schwamm sollte da unbedingt ein Skimmer rein.

LG René


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2015)

Na gut, dann eben mit Skimmer!  War führ mich nicht das Hauptproblem!


troll20 schrieb:


> Die Filterung in den Mörtelkübeln, würde ich relativ einfach gestalten. Siebfilter und danach nur Schilffilter in weiteren Kübeln.


Was ist denn wenn "Kiste Nr.1" voll ist, filtert dann " Kiste Nr. 2" noch den Teich oder filtert Nr.2 nur Nr.1???? Begründe bitte mal Deine These.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Was ist denn wenn "Kiste Nr.1" voll ist, filtert dann " Kiste Nr. 2" noch den Teich oder filtert Nr.2 nur Nr.1???? Begründe bitte mal Deine These.


Ohne Überlauf sollte eh kein Filter betrieben werden, das solltest du doch wissen


----------



## SusesTeich (28. Jan. 2015)

Hallo René, hallo Ron,

die Bäume, die dort stehen, sind Nadelbäume und beim Nachbarn etwa 5 m hohe Thujas. Die werfen alle wenig Äste/Nadeln/Zapfen ab. 

Tiefe Löcher zu graben ist bei uns, wenn keine Wurzeln im Weg sind, kein Problem. Wir haben unter einer sandigen Mutterbodenschicht sehr schnell Sand. Das Graben geht leicht. Darum will ich auch eher keinen Hochteich anlegen, sondern weit genug von den Bäumen weg bleiben.

Rons Schwerkraftfilteranlage verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Wenn ich einen Bodenablauf in der Mitte und irgendwo ein Bogensieb habe, dann müsste das Wasser doch bergauf fliessen, um dort hin zu kommen, wenn ich das Sieb nicht sehr tief einbaue. Nimmt es dann den Schmutz noch mit? Oder sollte ich es mit der ersten Pumpe hoch pumpen?

Der Blumentopf, ist der als Verteilung im Pflanzenfilter gedacht?

Noch eine Überlegung zum Bodenfilter mit __ Schilf: Wenn ich den sehr groß machen würde, dann käme eine relativ große Sandfläche bei raus, die mit Schilf und randlich anderen Pflanzen bepflanzt wird. Wenn man den Filter horizontal durchströmen lässt, ist die Oberfläche dann relativ trocken? Wenn ja, könnte ich ihn in ein Schildkrötengehege machen. Da wäre viel Platz, ich bekäme auch die 20 m² von ganz oben aus dem Thread hin, aber nur dann, wenn die __ Schildkröten auf dem Filter noch herum laufen könnten, ohne im Wasser zu versinken. Wenn die den Filter nicht als Auslauffläche behalten könnten, kann ich ihnen den Platz nicht weg nehmen.

LG, Susanne


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2015)

Bei Schwerkraft werden die Filter versenkt,Ein- und Ablauf liegen dann qusi unter Wasser, die Pumpe befindet sich in der letzten Tonne und zieht ohne Höhenunterschiede das Wasser durch die Filter, optimale Ausnutzung der Pumpe.
Bei gepumpten Systemen stehen die Filter auf der Erde oder sind Halb versenkt, durch Gefälle läuft ein Filter in den nächsten.Die Pumpe muss also in die Höhe pumpen, das erfordert mehr Kraft, mehr Kraft ist aber nicht abrufbar und deswegen verringert sich die Leistung. Das gleiche passiert wenn Du mit deinem Auto einen Berg anfährst,man wird langsamer, bei gleicher Pedal-Stellung.
Wenn das Wasser im Blumentopf einströmt kann es nur nach unten wegströmen, da er ja die Wasserkannte nach oben hin überragt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## SusesTeich (3. Feb. 2015)

Ron, Danke für die Erläuterung.

Ich bin mit dem Teich ein kleines Stück weiter gekommen. 

Bei uns in der Nähe macht ein Hersteller von GFK-Becken seinen Betrieb zu und verkauft alle noch vorhandenen Becken sehr günstig. Ich werde jetzt wohl ein 3,50 m langes, 2,10 m breites und 0,50 m tiefes, tropfenförmiges, blaues Becken ohne Pflanzzonen für unter 400 € bis in den Garten geliefert bekommen. Ich hätte zwar lieber ein rechteckiges Becken gehabt, weil dann mehr Volumen möglich wäre, aber die Becken sind mehr als doppelt so teuer. Dafür sieht das ausgesuchte Becken gefälliger aus.

Wenn das Becken da ist, messe ich die Stelle, an der es versenkt werden soll, genau aus und gucke, wieviel Platz für den Filterbereich bleibt. Ich werde berichten, wenn es weiter geht.

LG, Susanne


----------



## laolamia (3. Feb. 2015)

hallo

denk an den bodenablauf


----------



## samorai (3. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Susanne!
Na passt doch wie die Faust auf's Auge, Wenn Du den Ablauf ein schneidest, schön unter der Krempe bleiben, die  stabilisiert das ganze Ding, bei Eisdruck könnte sonst ein senkrechter Riss enstehen. Ich habe so was wie ein liegendes Oval mit einer Stichsäge rein geschnitten und  ne Zunge, aus einen PE-Eimer als Ablauf angenietet (Blindniete)und mit Innotec abgedichtet. Wenn Du das auch so machen möchtest dann mach ich noch ein Foto zur besseren Verständnis, ein Stück Boden vom Eimer sollte dran bleiben, denn das nietest Du dann an.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## SusesTeich (3. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Ron,

ein Foto wäre schön. Du schreibst so kryptische Sachen wie "ne Zunge, aus einen PE-Eimer" .

Danke und Gruß, Susanne


----------



## samorai (3. Feb. 2015)

Sprichst Du jetzt von den Haupt-Teich?  ......Ich spreche vom Pflanz-Teich.....!

.....reden wir an einander vorbei?

Ron!


----------

